# EI dosing for small lightly planted tank



## agentho (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm a newbie trying to come up with a dosing regiment for ferts for my lightly planted 7g.

So far I've only been dosing Excel but after I upgraded my lighting to 28w, I think I need to address the other nutrient needs. I see the recomended levels of nutrients based on EI. For a lightly planted tank should I be dosing less frequently, i.e. 2x instead of 3x weekly or dosing less amount? Does it matter?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For your 7 gallon nano you might find it easier to dose in liquid solutions (see below). Or I suppose you could do 2x a week dry dosing.

*KN03 (Nitrate)*
10 teaspoon mixed in 250 ml water.
1 ml = 5 ppm N

Suggested target range 5-30 ppms N
Suggested Dosage: 2 ml 3x a week
___________________________________________

*KH2PO4 (Phosphate)*
2 teaspoons mixed in 250 ml water
1 ml = 1 ppm P

Suggested target range: 1-2 ppm
Suggested Dosage: 1-2 ml 3x a week
___________________________________________

*K2SO4 (Potassium)* (optional)
10 teaspoons mixed in 250 ml water
1 ml = 4 ppm K

Suggested target range: 10-30 ppm
Suggested Dosage: 5 ml 3x a week

50% weekly water change
___________________________________________

*Plantex CSM+B (trace/micro)*
1 tablespoon to 250ml water

Suggested Dosage: 1 ml 3x a week

Hope that helps,

-John N.


----------



## agentho (Jan 14, 2007)

John N. said:


> For your 7 gallon nano you might find it easier to dose in liquid solutions (see below). Or I suppose you could do 2x a week dry dosing.
> -John N.


Thanks, John. I'm thinking maybe I should do the Seachem line instead. Greg Watson is the best value but to think that I'd be getting so much fertilizer just to be using a half smidgen


----------



## agentho (Jan 14, 2007)

John N. said:


> For your 7 gallon nano you might find it easier to dose in liquid solutions (see below). Or I suppose you could do 2x a week dry dosing.
> 
> *KN03 (Nitrate)*
> Suggested target range 5-30 ppms N
> ...


So I should be aiming for the low end of these target ranges for a lightly planted tank? Not going below these ranges?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Aim for the lower end of the ranges since it's lightly planted and the plants won't be consuming it as fast. As you go along you can start to increase the dosage to meet the middle of the ranges.

-John N.


----------

